# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  FNS for hair minaturation

## Idesign50

Has anyone used the above?  Thanks, Jan

----------


## Tavani

Have those of you who have responded positively to FNS experienced shedding??
I believe Dr. Lindenbaum and/or Mr. Porter suggested that shedding with FNS does not occur. However, it would seem logical to me (considering how hair follicles cycle through the phases) that any drug/agent that truly reverses miniaturization and/or causes regrowth would cause shedding. 

Any thoughts?

----------


## prive.medispa101

Hi,

I apreciate the person who will implant the hair, but there is hair removal is also have inportaint for body.

----------


## saniaa83

FNS is a natural, safe, non-hormonal treatment containing a proprietary mixture of vitamins, minerals, and amino acids. These ingredients in FNS are essential for growing strong, healthy hair. This proprietary FNS hair formula, applied once daily to the scalp (AM or PM), delivers nutrients directly to the hair follicle. This clinically proven formula addresses hair loss by providing nourishment to the hair follicle to promote the growth of thick, healthy hair. FNS can work for both men and women.

----------

